# My first day at ballet class



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)

I was nervous, had forgot my slippers and some of the other girls were mea




n

There is a song title for ya Treeco





The crew, the lady and the trees.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)

The crane is late, The Dan digs into one





It was an elm


----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)

finally the 40 year old battleship anchor arrives


----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)

*That's Eddie, its his*

I call these two pics "torquing the nut"





The dan just watches dude


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 10, 2008)

C'mon old boy, you promised a vid.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)

Lets do the elm log


----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)

*Now this*





jamie filmed the top on cd


----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 10, 2008)

3 Saws? Wth?


----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)

*Excuse me sir*

There seems to be something leaking out of your war-pig.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)

*You got a better chance of seeing God*

than picking this up


----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)

The Dan files his 26 while they set up the jib and swing it over his head




If you don't know the other guy then consider yourself lucky. He 's the boss. The trees are in back. The elm is upfront.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 10, 2008)

now i see why your using them kneepads tman. funny cutting position your putting yourself in. 

also , even though you know everything, you should be making them cuts at your head level that way when the wood comes off stem and moves its already above your head if you duck out the way. chest level cuts are not going to let you get away.

whats up with you pissing on that guys crane?.........3 saws?.....


----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)

Jamie earned his 200 for his camera work and for picking up the slack of those two goons. He floated the top of that elm real good for me and I slipped a couple kerfs in each side before I sent it out. I didnn't feel a thing on the pulley.
Me and Eddie are not going to be working together I am sorry to say. He know what he is doing but that rig is shot. I tested it with the elm pole first thing. i was glad it turned out that way as I cut it from the ground.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)

oldirty said:


> now i see why your using them kneepads tman. funny cutting position your putting yourself in.
> 
> also , even though you know everything, you should be making them cuts at your head level that way when the wood comes off stem and moves its already above your head if you duck out the way. chest level cuts are not going to let you get away.
> 
> whats up with you pissing on that guys crane?.........3 saws?.....



Oh yeah you will see it the video how I made my cuts up high and ducked behind the pole. I can't get the 44 above my head dude. Who do you think I am?
That crane was busy pissing all over everything else. I kept thinking if you would have used it. 
Eddie is great, not so with his crane. He broke down a few times getting there, while there and was leaking all over. I took extra time saying goodbye to my family the morning I did the job cause I worked with eddie once before on some cowboy chit, early am, in the pouring rain., it was dark. I knew the condition of his rig but I knew the trees were close and not to heavy.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 10, 2008)

the 44 is just a little guy dan. 


good work though thanks for them pics.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)

oldirty said:


> the 44 is just a little guy dan.
> 
> 
> good work though thanks for them pics.



Probably the biggest The Dan will haul up a flight of stairs.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 10, 2008)

Dan, nice shots. You are going to have to rotate some of them in photoshop so they turn up straight. Who are you kidding with 3 saws? Photo pose for the Guiness Book or what?


----------



## deevo (Aug 11, 2008)

Great pics and nice crane work!  Gonna go for 4 saws next?lol!


----------



## treemandan (Aug 11, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Dan, nice shots. You are going to have to rotate some of them in photoshop so they turn up straight. Who are you kidding with 3 saws? Photo pose for the Guiness Book or what?



If guess if all you have to comment on is the 3 saws then I can only gather that you skipped over the part about my 200 a day caddy. He was the one who kept putting all those clubs on the hook for me to use.
I could have done without the 26, I usually get into trouble with that little thing and , honestly, I find the 20 is just as good on the ground.
Thanks for thinking The Dan is worth a DAM.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 11, 2008)

you need a crane four that are you kidding tom trees:monkey:


----------



## treemandan (Aug 11, 2008)

tomtrees58 said:


> you need a crane four that are you kidding tom trees:monkey:



I sure am, kidding you that is tommy. See, The Dan just "shows up" for this gig. get it? You think I would have bothered with the crane if it was my job and just those trees? No way!
The one picture I have labeled " You have a better chance of seeing God than picking that up" was the tree out back, by the stream. by the bridge, the bridge over troubled water. You aall have yet to see this bridge but is coming my friend.
So I did look at the job beforehand and I knew the condition of Eddies war-pig. The guy whose job it was told me that to clear the front trees and back the crane further as to pick up the trees BEHIND the house. Judging from the POOLS of hydr. fluid gathered at the outriggers...
Eddie took a crack at reaching over the house from where he stood for the first picks, the words " septic system" impeded any further advancement along with the fact the entire area is covered in a leg swallowing boulder feild. which leads to the CONFOUNDED BRIDGE. The crane was suppose to lift the wood out.
The Dan showed up at 730 am and took some pics, the two groundies were sqwalking on the phone about how the crane was delayed. Jamie rolls in and then it was puff puff give for a second and a game plan to get on the move with the elm was executed.
Hell no! The Dan didn't need that pig to get that stuff down BUT it only took barely the morning.
We would have got it all done if we could have reached it and The Dan rolled at noon.
I got to get back cause The Dan said he was going to string up the 3/4 inch stable braid to the ash and poplar and sail it to a little meadow over the house and boulders. The trunks are going to have to be dropped.
Somebody wants them to mill but I am no logger. The boulders are going to be a problem so will have to lash them good s to keep the trunks from jumping all over. Meybe The Dan will skid them out, he was out looking for horses today.


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 11, 2008)

How long you been in the bizz Dan?


----------



## JeffL (Aug 11, 2008)

Do you get high before climbing on a regular basis, or just sometimes?


----------



## treemandan (Aug 11, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> How long you been in the bizz Dan?



Got something to say then say it. I said it was my first day didn't I?


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 11, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Got something to say then say it.



Ok, well for starters congrats on figuring out the pic upload process!! Now learn how to rotate and crop. WTH is up with the 3 saws? You really do not look to comfortable up there, but maybe its just the pics? How often do you work with a crane? Not trying to bust your b-lls, just stating the obvious. Oh yeah why do you always refer to yourself in the third person? Attempt at humor or are you just that far out there?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Attempt at humor or are you just that far out there?



I've often wondered this about Dan. At first I didn't like him. Thought he was just a joke. Guy's actually got some skills though. Glad he ( sorta ) figured out how to post pics. His riggings are neat to look over on the other thread. As far as his words, sometimes I laugh, but most times I just scratch my head and wonder how on earth people like him really exist in this world.


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 11, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> I've often wondered this about Dan. At first I didn't like him. Thought he was just a joke. Guy's actually got some skills though. Glad he ( sorta ) figured out how to post pics. His riggings are neat to look over on the other thread. As far as his words, sometimes I laugh, but most times I just scratch my head and wonder how on earth people like him really exist in this world.



Yeah, I was impressed with some of his rigging in the other threads. Not as impressed with these pics, thats why I asked how often he works with a crane. Seems technical rigging is where the dan shines. Were is the dan anyways??


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Yeah, I was impressed with some of his rigging in the other threads. Not as impressed with these pics, thats why I asked how often he works with a crane. Seems technical rigging is where the dan shines. Were is the dan anyways??



Maybe Jackie Treehorn has got to him.


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 11, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Maybe Jackie Treehorn has got to him.



???? Thought his right hand man was Jamie???


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> ???? Thought his right hand man was Jamie???



Perhaps you're thinking of Donny, but Walter was his main man. No doubt about that.


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 11, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Perhaps you're thinking of Donny, but Walter was his main man. No doubt about that.



Lost me, but Ill take your word for it. lol..


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Lost me, but Ill take your word for it. lol..



Some Lebowski banter. Sorry I lost ya.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 11, 2008)

The issue is the Chinaman here, Dude. 

I got your back Blakes.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

And proud we are of all of them.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 12, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Ok, well for starters congrats on figuring out the pic upload process!! Now learn how to rotate and crop. WTH is up with the 3 saws? You really do not look to comfortable up there, but maybe its just the pics? How often do you work with a crane? Not trying to bust your b-lls, just stating the obvious. Oh yeah why do you always refer to yourself in the third person? Attempt at humor or are you just that far out there?



The Dan? Oh, its simple. Its makes him feel good that some of you got it... at least some of it. Yeah 3 saws, stuff happens.
Go ahead and give The Dan some pointers as he is in tune but guys like Mr. Treehorn are a pushover for him and I don't what to bring up the time the last guy TRIED to bounce a coffe cup off my forehead.


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 12, 2008)

treemandan said:


> The Dan? Oh, its simple. Its makes him feel good that some of you got it... at least some of it. Yeah 3 saws, stuff happens.
> Go ahead and give The Dan some pointers as he is in tune but guys like Mr. Treehorn are a pushover for him and I don't what to bring up the time the last guy TRIED to bounce a coffe cup off my forehead.



English brother, english!!!


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> The issue is the Chinaman here, Dude.
> 
> I got your back Blakes.



China what??


----------



## treemandan (Aug 12, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> English brother, english!!!



Its a movie brother. Jeff Bridges plays Jeff Labowski ( aka The Dude) in the movie The Big Labowski. A must see.
The Chinaman too.
Now, do you hav eanything to say about the job?


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 12, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Its a movie brother. Jeff Bridges plays Jeff Labowski ( aka The Dude) in the movie The Big Labowski. A must see.
> The Chinaman too.
> Now, do you hav eanything to say about the job?



Good job dan!!, is that what you want to here? I don't see to many movies these days.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 12, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Good job dan!!, is that what you want to here? I don't see to many movies these days.



I was actually expect everbody to be quite shocked at the shape the crane was in. I told Jamie to get some GOOD pics of it but I guess he didn't take any close ups.
Ol-d brought up some good points about wanting to be low on the cuts.I guess my cuts were hard to see but what do you think? I will get the video of the top coming out of the ash.
Any of you know the rating on a 40 year old crane?


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 12, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I was actually expect everbody to be quite shocked at the shape the crane was in. I told Jamie to get some GOOD pics of it but I guess he didn't take any close ups.
> *Ol-d brought up some good points about wanting to be low on the cuts.I guess my cuts were hard to see but what do you think? *I will get the video of the top coming out of the ash.
> Any of you know the rating on a 40 year old crane?



Well, if you are just getting your saw started in at chest height and then stepping down a couple to finish the cut there's nothing wrong with that. However there is a problem if you can not cut at head height with a 44 its really not that heavy. is it? It also really depends on the pick, for instance if you are picking strait stems with 2 chokers then its really not as big of a deal cutting at chest height but even then there is still the possibility for the crane operator to over tension the pick and have the log pop up and smack you or worse come down upon you. I 90% of the time (finish) cut at head height when working with the crane but different people like different techniques. Alot of people like to use snap cuts when working with a crane so they can step under the cuts and harms way, I do not like this method personally. The more you work with a crane and its operator the more predictable the picks become, just keep in mind its mother nature your dealing with and there are to many variables to predict them all so be prepared to dance if need be. I am quite sure you already know most if not all of this. Oh yeah, on the 3 saw thing, yes Sh!t happens up there but with a good operator and some practice making the cuts and setting the chokers correctly you should not need more then 1 saw up there at all times. If you pop a chain, pinch the saw, run out of gas, etc. etc., you have a rope and a groundsman to accomidate you with a second or even third saw if need be. In all sinceraty good job and stay safe!!


----------



## treemandan (Aug 12, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Well, if you are just getting your saw started in at chest height and then stepping down a couple to finish the cut there's nothing wrong with that. However there is a problem if you can not cut at head height with a 44 its really not that heavy. is it? It also really depends on the pick, for instance if you are picking strait stems with 2 chokers then its really not as big of a deal cutting at chest height but even then there is still the possibility for the crane operator to over tension the pick and have the log pop up and smack you or worse come down upon you. I 90% of the time (finish) cut at head height when working with the crane but different people like different techniques. Alot of people like to use snap cuts when working with a crane so they can step under the cuts and harms way, I do not like this method personally. The more you work with a crane and its operator the more predictable the picks become, just keep in mind its mother nature your dealing with and there are to many variables to predict them all so be prepared to dance if need be. I am quite sure you already know most if not all of this. Oh yeah, on the 3 saw thing, yes Sh!t happens up there but with a good operator and some practice making the cuts and setting the chokers correctly you should not need more then 1 saw up there at all times. If you pop a chain, pinch the saw, run out of gas, etc. etc., you have a rope and a groundsman to accomidate you with a second or even third saw if need be. In all sinceraty good job and stay safe!!



right that was one problem, eddie only had one ratty strap. The one pic where it looks like I am eating it the strap was on the wrong side BUT I thought better to dodge the butt that have the top over my head on that strap. 2 straps = better. I also strapped that one low for 2 reasons. So itwould slide off as I like 2 straps and also for less swing into my face.
Now my cuts I guess seem pretty OK, I just cut one direction , flat, then make an downward angle cut from the side I am on to meet it, its clean. Its hard to see it but I am behind the high part of my cut.
Like I said, Eddie was real good ceptin his stuff be not. Eddie did have a little to much lift when the pieces came off. That's his thing,I think, get it out of the guys face fast before the crane topples. 
No matter for The Dan, although he was glad to be doing that kind of work again even if it was just for a moment. Hopefully he does more, I can't wait.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 11, 2010)

Just wanted to give this old thread a bump. It seems my prediction came true and that old crane has hefted its last load. Its crumpled remains have been towed off to the graveyard. I am not sure if anybody was hurt or killed and don't know anything else yet but I will find out.
I also have to say I knew I should have never been messing around with those guys, its was fun while it lasted though.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Just wanted to give this old thread a bump. It seems my prediction came true and that old crane has hefted its last load. Its crumpled remains have been towed off to the graveyard. I am not sure if anybody was hurt or killed and don't know anything else yet but I will find out.
> I also have to say I knew I should have never been messing around with those guys, its was fun while it lasted though.



Almost forgot about this one, Dano. That was a really scary looking rig there. There's an article in the new TCI mag that mentioned "cycles to failure" on cranes. An old, beat up machine, will probably lose it at some point. Glad it wasn't with you on the ball. Hope no one got hurt.


----------



## tree md (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice work Dan. I missed this one when you posted it a couple of years back. I was a lot busier back then.

Anyway, I like to get under the cuts on a straight pole. I will get my cut started then spike down a couple of feet where my head is under the cut. On leader or spar cuts with a lean I have no problem with cutting at chest level. Not rocket science on which way they are going to come off.

I do like to have my TIP above my rigging point when I am blocking big wood but that point has been debated to death already. 

And to tell the truth I appreciate your candor and wit Dano. At least you're real on here. The Dan represents about 90% of the real climbers I have met in this profession.


----------



## oldirty (Jun 14, 2010)

ya hear that tman!? you in the 90th percentile of treetahds! good stuff.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 14, 2010)

oldirty said:


> ya hear that tman!? you in the 90th percentile of treetahds! good stuff.



I am actually still trying to figure out what to make of that.


----------



## oldirty (Jun 14, 2010)

sounded complimentary to me.....


----------



## oldirty (Jun 14, 2010)

oldirty said:


> also , even though you know everything, you should be making them cuts at your head level that way when the wood comes off stem and moves its already above your head if you duck out the way. chest level cuts are not going to let you get away.



not that bad of advice for a couple years ago of experience since... i might tweek a thing or two about it nowadays.


so whats up with this crane tman? how she crumble? that thing did look like a hurt'n animal, how the hell DOT let that pos roll down the road? lol.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 15, 2010)

oldirty said:


> not that bad of advice for a couple years ago of experience since... i might tweek a thing or two about it nowadays.
> 
> 
> so whats up with this crane tman? how she crumble? that thing did look like a hurt'n animal, how the hell DOT let that pos roll down the road? lol.



I really don't know how he was able to drive down the road. I didn't hire him. I had worked with him once before on a job I was hired to do. It was dark, rainy and windy. I didn't get a good look at his rig that time. 
Regardless, when the crane rolled up for this job with hydro fluid leaking out of the outriggers I should have went home. I have good life insurance and sometimes still feel like tempting God. Its a crazy thing to say I know but Hell, why else would I be up there?
I even got a little more over the top with " my second day of ballet class" but that all was in my control there pretty much. Sure, I could have gotten hurt or something but it was all on me and I am used to that.
The whole thing with Eddie and the guy who hired him is pretty sad. These guys are old, washed up and desperate but they still have to go out and work. There is nothing to do about it. There are a lot of guys like this. Being 40 myself I can understand. I think they let the control they needed to do the work slip away. Maybe they thought they were in control and doing well so they partied down and blew it. That is my opinion here. Maybe they thought they could sit back and let other people drive off to the jobs without them at the helm. That is also my thought.
Now I did the job on my own recognizance, I am not stupid but I do get mad at the fact that these guys would assume or even expect just anybody would do it. I am The Dan, I knew I wasn't going to die that day so I went... for the ####ing fun of it.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 15, 2010)

And it was fun. The first elm I lowered ( Eddie was broke down on the road and I was sick of waiting). There was the statue, house and of all things one of those plastic rocks under the tree. Some guys ( one of which was the HO) came out and moved the rock so it would get broken. Under the rock was a rats nest of electrical wired all noodled up and connect with just some caps. I said, " put the rock back", they said, " we don't want it to get broken". I ended up " persuading" them to leave the dam rock where it was on go back inside. After I hucked out the top of the elm I screamed at the top of my lungs " There ya go mother####ers! Want to come out on get on me about some plastic rock!? Go back inside wher you belong, your rock seems to be just fine!" I also made some comment about how I thought they were pussies in the first place. See? FUN!
Ropes uses the lazy twitching eye, I am little more verbose.


----------



## NCTREE (Jun 15, 2010)

jeez! i must of been sleepping lately or really busy. Where the hell did this thread come from? Dan you sort of look like a french poodle up there. Just busting your balls, nice job man!


----------



## treemandan (Jun 15, 2010)

oldirty said:


> sounded complimentary to me.....



Yes, I know. But that would mean that 90 percent of tree guys are ####ed up like me? 
Naw, I love ya.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 15, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> jeez! i must of been sleepping lately or really busy. Where the hell did this thread come from? Dan you sort of look like a french poodle up there. Just busting your balls, nice job man!



Its Ok buddy, I've been dealing with it for some time. If I can put up with Plas I can put up with you.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 7, 2010)

I love to see tree work like that done thanks for bumping this Dan.


----------

